# White Dog and Duece



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Doing what he does best *








*Sleepy boy*









*The other sleepy boy, Duece Duece aka Juice Juice aka Brayden's Duecey. He's not really Ronnie's dog, Brayden just lets her borrow him.  lol *









*Duece at the river*

































*Playing in backyard*
















































































































































*This is an old pic, but one of my favorites. He was 11 months old.

















*


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

All my boys in one thread super awesome !!!!

Lol @ Bray letting me borrow him


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lovin' the pictures you guys!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LMFAO!! Kangol is the sh!!!!! Good pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww I heart me some Kangol and Duecey boy, is good to see everyone together


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Great pics!! I lub kangol. Hims is soooo darn cute!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> All my boys in one thread super awesome !!!!
> 
> Lol @ Bray letting me borrow him


*Thought you would like that. Love you my Double R!*










Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Lovin' the pictures you guys!


*Thanks, Shana MF Waken.......*











CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> LMFAO!! Kangol is the sh!!!!! Good pics


*Thanks, Caleb!*










apbtmom76 said:


> awww I heart me some Kangol and Duecey boy, is good to see everyone together


*Thanks, Tye!*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> Great pics!! I lub kangol. Hims is soooo darn cute!


*







Thank you!*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww all 4 boys look awesome , i Love my white dog  , n duece is lookin hot


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahaha i love the way he sits down ..thats awesome


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Mr. Mittens looks just like Sopie!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> awww all 4 boys look awesome , i Love my white dog  , n duece is lookin hot










*Rangel Dangel!!
* 


Czar said:


> hahahaha i love the way he sits down ..thats awesome










*Thank you!! Me too! It always makes me laugh and if I am in a bad mood it is like he knows I am and will go prop himself up just to make me smile. I love hims!*


Carley said:


> Mr. Mittens looks just like Sopie!










*hehe I told you, Carley! They are both big fuzz balls. *


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

First pic of Kangol is the ishhh


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> First pic of Kangol is the ishhh










thanks you! He has his chillaxin skills mastered hardcore yo!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the photos. How long did the stuff animal last in the 11month photo of Kangol? He's just lickin his chops in it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> Love the photos. How long did the stuff animal last in the 11month photo of Kangol? He's just lickin his chops in it.


*







it actually lasted a few months. He was really attached to it for awhile but finally pulled all the stuffing out so I had to throw it away while he was asleep.







for the comments, Eddie!*


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Funny how we can't dispose of the remains of a toy in front of them...they'd go nuts.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> Funny how we can't dispose of the remains of a toy in front of them...they'd go nuts.


OMG totally freaks out! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There shall be no joining of members dogs in post! It confuses new people!  j/p lol.. 


Great pics. They are both such stunning fellas.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

great pictures lauren! Always look forward to ur pixs!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> There shall be no joining of members dogs in post! It confuses new people!  j/p lol..
> 
> Great pics. They are both such stunning fellas.


Thank you, Holly!



ashes said:


> great pictures lauren! Always look forward to ur pixs!










Thank you, Ashes!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

LAUREN!! Its been FAR to long since I've seen my BOBOFET!!  He's the FET MAN!  

Seriously though, I freaking LOOOOOOOOOVE these pictures. And loosey deucey is looking GREAT!!  I always love the pictures you post.  I showed my girl how Kangol sleeps and she was cracking up. LOL.

I think we need more Brayden and WD pics though!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Alright! There's the "White Dream Master" himself! I'll take all of them mama Brayden, Duece, all of them LOL Would this be against the law?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> LAUREN!! Its been FAR to long since I've seen my BOBOFET!!  He's the FET MAN!
> 
> Seriously though, I freaking LOOOOOOOOOVE these pictures. And loosey deucey is looking GREAT!!  I always love the pictures you post.  I showed my girl how Kangol sleeps and she was cracking up. LOL.
> 
> I think we need more Brayden and WD pics though!


*I know I've been slacking on the pics, Adrian!







for the love my friend!







I'll definitely get some more pics of the WD and Bray this week.







*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Alright! There's the "White Dream Master" himself! I'll take all of them mama Brayden, Duece, all of them LOL Would this be against the law?










Well, you might have some problems with prying Kangol away from me and Duece away from Ronnie, but you can certainly have them. Nope don't think it's against the law; however, I have a feeling you will send them right back because they are so rotten


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice pics! WD is hilarious as usual!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Nice pics! WD is hilarious as usual!


Word up homeslice. Preesh Winggong!


----------

